# acoustic treatments recommended?



## kjgarrison (Nov 17, 2007)

I am currently planning to install 3 Polk Audio LC65i speakers (inwalls) as the front stage of my 5.1/?7.1 main TV and family room. They will of necessity be installed in an entertainment center (cabinet, ugh, yes I know). The LC65i's have some switches to compensate for nearby walls.

To further complicate matters, behind this particular wall is a bedroom and just regular TV viewing bothers whomever is trying to sleep!

So, my plan is to add soundproofing to both sides of the bedroom wall. And in addition, I plan to isolate the speakers, acoustically speaking, within their individual EC spaces as much as possible. I found a document that gives the specs for a "box" for the speakers (1.0 cu ft), which I plan to build into the cabinet space for each speaker. There will be a lot more room outside of this box but inside the cabinet space, and I want to add whatever it takes to improve both performance of the speakers and reduce transmission of sound into the bedroom. I'm thinking about a box in a box in a box ...

After spending several hours online looking at sound deadening products I am utterly confused as to what materials/products to use. What to use for the "walls of the boxes", what to stuff space with, how to anchor the "boxes" to the EC, etc. Things like acoustic boards, acoustic caulking, acoustic glues, acoustic vinyl ... the list is endless. 

I would very much appreciate hearing what materials/products others have used in similar situations. Please dont waste your time telling me to get rid of the EC or use floorstanding speakers, unless, that is, you also have a cost effective wife replacement to suggest as well.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Before you start doing anything to the outsides of the wall, plan on cutting holes in each stud cavity and filling it with blown in insulation. If you don't, you'll still have noise transmission issues.

After you get them filled, adding another layer of drywall and Green Glue between is about the best isolation you'll get for reasonable money without major destruction/reconstruction.

Bryan


----------



## kjgarrison (Nov 17, 2007)

bpape said:


> Before you start doing anything to the outsides of the wall, plan on cutting holes in each stud cavity and filling it with blown in insulation. If you don't, you'll still have noise transmission issues.
> 
> After you get them filled, adding another layer of drywall and Green Glue between is about the best isolation you'll get for reasonable money without major destruction/reconstruction.
> 
> Bryan


Thank you!


----------

